# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Africa

## alian_peter

Africa is the largest of the three great southward projections from the largest landmass of the Earth. Separated from Europe by the Mediterranean Sea, it is joined to Asia at its northeast extremity by the Isthmus of Suez (transected by the Suez Canal), 163 km (101 mi) wide.

----------


## davidsmith36

Africa is the world's second-biggest and second-most-crowded mainland. At around 30.3 million km²including contiguous islands, it fronts of Earth's aggregate surface region and 20.4 of its aggregate land area.With 1.1 billion individuals starting 2013, it represents around 15% of the world's human population.The landmass is encompassed by the Mediterranean Sea toward the north, both the Suez Canal and the Red Sea along the Sinai Peninsula toward the upper east, the Indian Ocean toward the southeast, and the Atlantic Ocean toward the west. The mainland incorporates Madagascar and different archipelagos. It contains 54 completely perceived sovereign states, nine regions and two accepted free states with constrained or no acknowledgment.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Africa is the world's second-largest and second-most-populous continent. At about 30.3 million km² including adjacent islands, it covers 6% of Earth's total surface area and 20.4% of its total land area. Wikipedia
A guide to Africa including maps (country map, outline map, political map, topographical map) and facts and information about Africa.

----------

